
Tesla's Repair Spend per Vehicle Comparison to Other Industry Players - 6stringmerc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-warranty-idUSKCN0XO1M3
======
mtgx
Kind of misleading report. They try to explain a bit in the article why it's
not an apples to apples comparison, but the damage is done by the article
overall, as well as the title.

GM has a much lower repair value "per vehicle" because on average its vehicle
price is also much lower than Tesla's. So of course Tesla would pay "more per
vehicle".

That's not to say Tesla's cars don't have issues. They're still an early
adopter of a new car technology that's still in the process of maturing, and
the other car makers are still quite far from catching up as well, but this is
not the only reason there's a gap in "repair price per vehicle" compared to
other car makers.

